# List Your Current Supplement Stack!



## trodizzle (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought this would be fun. Everyone who replies to this post, post your current supplement stack (anything other than food or jewz) that you take on a pretty regular basis. Let's see how we all compare.

I'll start:

Optimum Nutrition 100% Casein (Vanilla) - 1/2 of my protein shake/sludge
Cellucor COR-Whey (Various) - 1/2 of my protein shake/sludge
Optimum Nutrition Creatine Monohydrate - 5-10g per day mixed in shakes/sludge/oatmeal
MusclePharm Fish Oil - 3g per day combined EPA/DHA per day
Animal Pak (1 pak) - General Multivitamin
Quest Bars (White Chocolate Raspberry, Cookies & Cream, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough) - For those sweet cravings while keeping carbs low, and the fiber is great.
Combat Crunch Bars (Various) - New addition, nice break from quest bars, love the texture and flavor.
Quest Cravings (Peanut Butter Cups) - One final dessert/treat like item to keep me away from the sugars.
Chia Seeds - Mix in with oatmeal (and sometimes shakes) for added hunger suppression.

That's all for now!

So, what you taking? Brah?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 9, 2014)

not a fuuuuuking thing


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I take vit b3 from time to time.
Combat Powder protein when appropriate.

Other than that, it's good ol food.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 9, 2014)

Whey protein
Sometimes a PWO drink
Been off creatine for a while but have some left
Pussy juice


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 9, 2014)

Multi, creatine and of course breast milk.  I buy it online, quality source!!!  Can't tell you where I get it.  Yummy....


----------



## Maijah (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn dizzy, that's a ton of dough down the tubes. All I take is fish oil and a multi, and lately I've been thinking of dropping the multi!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2014)

People are still gullible enough to waste money on this crap???

I take fish oil, CoQ12, and Niacin.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 9, 2014)

Test 
Test
Test 
More test


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2014)

It's usually people that are afraid to eat that take a bunch of sups, eat enough food no need for sups.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2014)

Animal pak
fish Oil
whey every now and Then


----------



## losieloos (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't waste your money on supps.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 9, 2014)

Test and food


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 9, 2014)

Silly Dizzy ......sups are for kids.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Silly Dizzy ......dicks are for chicks ....




Fixed that for you. !!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 10, 2014)

Vitamin T.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> It's usually people that are afraid to eat that take a bunch of sups, eat enough food no need for sups.


Maybe I should stop eating and get some supplements cus at this rate I'm gonna be about 260 by the time April comes for this meet.


----------



## event462 (Dec 10, 2014)

This!

http://www.whitepowermilk.com/


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 10, 2014)

event462 said:


> This!
> 
> http://www.whitepowermilk.com/



Holy fack.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 10, 2014)

Extendzzzzzzzz!  Ok, not really but I would.....


----------



## stonetag (Dec 10, 2014)

event462 said:


> This!
> 
> http://www.whitepowermilk.com/


There is a lot that can be said about that!
Test + Beef= Beef. Don't waste your money on horseshit brother.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 10, 2014)

- Food
- Weights
- Gear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2014)

trodizzle said:


> I thought this would be fun. Everyone who replies to this post, post your current supplement stack (anything other than food or jewz) that you take on a pretty regular basis. Let's see how we all compare.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...




This is ridiculous dizzle. Knock it off. Serious.

Me?
jack3d if i am dragging ass
BCAA during the summer or with slin
Amino lift (eaa and caffeine) if i need a little boost


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2014)

event462 said:


> This!
> 
> http://www.whitepowermilk.com/



What in the ever living **** was that?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 10, 2014)

fruit and veggie capsules  vitamin b6, whey protein isolate.


----------



## event462 (Dec 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What in the ever living **** was that?




LOL I'm not really sure! I found the link a few years ago and have just been waiting for the chance to use it somewhere! Is it wrong that I would drink it though?


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2014)

Chicken, almonds, salmon, broccoli, and tren.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one supplementing with pussy juice...the life of a loner


----------



## Yaya (Dec 10, 2014)

Men's multi
NAC
Baby aspirin
Liv 52
Anabolic innovation life support


----------



## stonetag (Dec 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I guess I'm the only one supplementing with pussy juice...the life of a loner


No Doc you're not alone, that would be my go to drink of choice!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 10, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Men's multi
> NAC
> Baby aspirin
> Liv 52
> Anabolic innovation life support



That's a lot of liver support for a guy who doesn't run orals.....oh yeah, nevermind.


----------



## noteven (Dec 10, 2014)

Good O PJ!  Tastes good, low in calories and high in protein so you can eat all you want I best of all a sure cure for ED!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 10, 2014)

event462 said:


> This!
> 
> http://www.whitepowermilk.com/



What... the... ****....


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

ON whey mixed with only the finest Nigerian breast milk. 
Gaspari AMINOlast with creatine intraworkout 
Food and water.


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 11, 2014)

Creatine. when i remember that it at the very back of the cupboard with the tuna i also never eat.


----------



## shenky (Dec 15, 2014)

Whey.

I stopped taking mutlis because I read their useless.

I would take creatine and fish oil if I had either.


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 24, 2014)

event462 said:


> This!
> 
> http://www.whitepowermilk.com/



WTF I am still laughing makes me wonder


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 26, 2014)

Whey Protein 
Pre-Workout
Creatine


----------



## jerrywarriner (Jan 21, 2015)

Met-Rx Big 100 Colossal Bar, Balance Bar, NAC, Vit. C, pycnogenol, ubiquinol, coral calcium, GABA, DMAE.


----------



## philipj (Jan 28, 2015)

For years on end I have been taking a series of vitamins, minerals and other herbs.  Also the VA has some prescriptions.
Prescriptions include  Metformin 500mg X2 as I come away from being a type II diabetic, Potassium Chloride 10meq  X2,   Chlorthalidone 25 mg X1,  Losartan 100 mg evenings for high blood pressure,  B 12 injected 2X @ month, and for pain I am authorized Hydrocodone 7.5 six times a day but try to use only as needed, which is about 4X. Being a DEA grad, that stuff scares the spit out of me.  A good share of the time I walk with a cane.  Most of this is due to injuries.

Also by choice I Take Dr. Whitakers top of the line vitamin/mineral over 65 two packs a day, +  6 grams of fish oil, Potassium250/magnesium250 3X,  Whitakers  glucose essentials which helped with the Type II, Vitamin C 1G X 3, Whitakers Prostrate Health(note I have the best PSA reading at Battle Creek VA) + 5000 D3 2X.  This list varies by the month, I spend about $200.00 @ month on supplements and it seems to have paid off, per VA blood tests plus still being alive.  Next month a couple of Life Plus products will be on the list.
Plus a bcaa powder for workout days.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2015)

*List Your Current Supplement Stack*

Ok I just took this stack all in powder in a shake and feel really weird and tingly...especially in my hands and feet.


----------

